# How old is your intact son?



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I thought it would be interesting to see how old the intact sons of members are. I was looking through some statistics and found them really interesting.

Truthfully, we didn't do anything out of the ordinary when we left our son intact - it's just the 'done thing' where we live. So I know I don't really understand a lot of the issues that US parents face when it comes to pressure to circumcise. We honestly didn't even discuss it (plus the doctors don't do it here) and it wasn't until after my second son was born that I changed from being anti-circ to a 'practising' intactivist.

The majority of males in the UK are intact
The majority of males in Europe are intact
The majority of males under 40 in New Zealand are intact
The majority of males under 20 in Australia are intact
The majority of males in Japan are intact
The majority of males in China are intact
The majority of males under 30 in Canada are intact
And soon the majority of males being born in the US will be intact (if it hasn't been 'reached' already - stats I've seen are just either side of 50%).


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

My boy will be 2 yo on Thursday!

I'm hoping he'll grow up in the majority - that having an entire penis will be considered normal. As we live in Colorado, I doubt it, but I am hopeful.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

I have two intact boys. Callum is four and Gavin is 16 months
























Tara


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

Three intact boys here, Cam is 9 and Marshall and Luke are 19 months. I am lucky that in my area, circumcision is the exception, not the norm.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

My intact sons are 26 and 18 years old.
















Sorry, ladies, the 26 year old is taken.







The 18 year old isn't, but he's a bit immature.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

My guy is almost 20 months!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

DS#2 is intact and 7 weeks old!

Sadly in my area circ rates are high. I have only met one other mother of an intact son and she is our LLL leader (very crunchy). Sadly as well, my DSs are the only intact penis' I have ever seem and I grew up in CA and babysat a lot.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

My intact little guy is 13 months.

He was born in TX, which is somewhat pro-circ, but we're now in OH, which is a VERY high-circ area. I only know of one other mom with an intact son.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

My boys are 6 and 10 years old (and a half, that's so important to them!)


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

nine months.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My DS is 17 months.

We lived in GA for his first year and now in WA and I still haven't seen another intact little boy.


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

My intact DS is 14 months, and my intact step-son is almost 13 years old. We live in Georgia (the state, not the county), and I would believe that intact males are in the vast minority here. But change has to start somewhere!


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

Mine is 6.I've seen 2 other intact and one has since had a surgery at 6 or 9 months,leading to (unnessesary)circumcision.(he was retaining water around there or something...)We're in Utah.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

4 1/2 years and 6 1/2 months


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

8 months







.


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

9 years and 16m.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My little guy is 4 1/2 yrs.!!


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

16 years old. I also have intact nephews: 8, 6, 4, and 2 (brothers) that live nearby.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

9 months.







We live in Middle Tn and I do not know of any other intact boys or babies in my area.







but like a pp said "change has to start somewhere"


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My sons are 6 years, 2 years, and almost 5 mos. I also have a 4 year old and 2 year old nephews. My sister and I both live in the Midwest (she's in OH.)







We're from W. Pa, which is probably the same as the midwest in a lot of ways. lol


----------



## amanda w (Jan 6, 2006)

My DS Jacob will be 4 in June, we live outside of Atlanta Ga and at least at my Ped., intactness is the norm as she and her partner, who is a midwife, are both very ANTI circ.
He is retractable and won't leave that thing alone, lol.


----------



## MommaJeni (May 21, 2005)

We have 3 sons and a daughter -- all whole and perfect!







Our intact sons are 9 years, 7 years ,and 2 years. We are in a very high circ area. I only know of 2 other intact boys. The hospitals around here are awful about circ. I am so glad we stayed strong!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Ds is 9 mos, and the only intact male in our family! Dh's family are all intact, but all men in my family are cut.


----------



## FrederickMama (Apr 14, 2004)

My intact son is 10 and 1/2.
We do know dozens more in our area too.
It may be the moms i know, but even the most extreme "mainstream" mom has 2 intact sons.


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb*
My intact sons are 26 and 18 years old.
















Sorry, ladies, the 26 year old is taken.







The 18 year old isn't, but he's a bit immature.









I'm gonna be 18 in March- maybe he needs a womyn his age with a baby to help him grow up!








Just kidding-my DP is 18 and coming along ok....most of the time









My DS is 10 mons- one year in March. And all my other beautiful boys (if I am blessed with more) will be intact and lovin it!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I only have daughters but would not have circed a boy if we'd had one 5 years ago.


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

ds1 3 years
ds2 14 mos.


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is four and a half this month. Gosh how time flies.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

My intact DD is almost 6 years old and her intact brother was 2 years old at the end of October.
Their older brother is 29 years and was







circ'd


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

My husband wanted to circumcise at 6 months with anesthesia, but he came around when Orion was a month old. He said that our son was too perfect to cut, and that circumcision is a sign of the Piscean Age&#8230;not Aquarian.

In addition, I am part of a mom's group that has 3 French women and 1 Ukrainian. None of their husbands are circumcised and when I told them we MIGHT do it at 6 months they all freaked out and said it was mutilation. The women had no idea that it is so routine in America to circumcise.

Our perfect 4 month little boy will forever be intact!


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Aidan is 4 years old!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I think this first post is so cool because one thing that keeps me forever curious reading about your lives is the states some of you intactivists with intact males live in and their ages (I check signatures and member info in the "location:" blank). I _sincerely_ don't know why, but it gives me a real sense of satisfaction/happiness knowing for example, there's 10-year-old intact boy born in Buffalo and running around with a foreskin there.









Another thing that makes me thirsty for knowledge... yet, I've been afraid to start a thread about (and _not_ that I'm attempting threadjacking here, seriously!), is the colour/ethnic background of the members of this community. Using the U.S. for example, it's well known that Hispanic-Americans are more likely intact than any population. It's been _thought_ that African-Americans are shortly behind Hispanic-Americans (though it doesn't feel like from my experiences) and Asian-Americans have had a historically lower circ rate. I wonder if the intact/circ'd thing has anything to do with whether your Irish-American or Italian-American or Swedish-American.

Since the home countries like Ireland, Italy and Sweden never practice MGM (male genital mutilation) in the first place, when they migrated to the U.S. generations ago, you'd THINK their "intactness" would be passed on from generation to generation. Sometimes this has happened... but that "It's the American way" (to be circumcised; ugh!) and scare tactics from U.S. doctors long ago (some adding in the STUPID stops-masturbation bulls**t!) seemed to have completely broken that peaceful chain. We're trying to start a new one.

If it helps any, I'm Canadian and my background is Irish/Scottish/British and Swedish.


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

Luke is nearly 16 months.


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

10 months old


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

5 1/2 months


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

In reference to Microsoap's post, I am white, DH (circ'd) and DS (intact) are both part Asian.


----------



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

10 years


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

my babe is 7 months old.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

My intact boys are 4.5 and 2.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

11 and 3.

Also, my 24 yo brother is intact and my 32 yo DH.

Most of my male cousins are intact too.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

3.5 and 8 mo


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slabobbin*
Mine is four and a half this month. Gosh how time flies.









Same here


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

His first birthday is on the 27th.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

ds will b 16 months old the 18th. he is the only intact boy that i know of here were i live in east tennessee. i have never seen anouther intact penis other than his. but according to my mother tho his great uncle and his grown cousin is as well, unless he ended up being cut when he was around a year or 2 old.







my dh also has 1 uncle who is and all his boys are as well since he dosnt beleive in it







he is now my fav. uncle


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

10 months


----------



## imalwaysreading (Oct 13, 2005)

my son is 12 and intact. My dh is also intact and he's 33.


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

1 year on Friday. Also have twin 12 y.o intact brothers!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

13 months.


----------



## intentfulady (Dec 31, 2003)

19


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
I've been afraid to start a thread about (and _not_ that I'm attempting threadjacking here, seriously!), is the colour/ethnic background of the members of this community. Using the U.S. for example, it's well known that Hispanic-Americans are more likely intact than any population. It's been _thought_ that African-Americans are shortly behind Hispanic-Americans (though it doesn't feel like from my experiences) and Asian-Americans have had a historically lower circ rate. I wonder if the intact/circ'd thing has anything to do with whether your Irish-American or Italian-American or Swedish-American.

You might be quite surprised to learn that black Americans now have the highest circumcision rate of all ethnic groups and that all other non-white groups are circumcising in increasing numbers, some of them at triple digit increases according to the last Bollinger Report. For instance, the circumcision rate for Hispanics is up 300% and for Eastern Indians, it is up 800%. The rate for white Americans accounts for almost all of the decreases seen in the past 10 years. The circumcision rate, if it follows the trend for the past few years will be about 46%. I can't wait for the figures to come out in March. I think we will be pleasantly surprised!

Frank


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

I've got three, the oldest of whom is 14. We're in a white middle class university community in the Bay Area. In some parts of the region, I have it on good authority that the majority of caucasian male infants are now left intact.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine is 2 years old.

We're in New England, and there are varying accounts of the circ rate in my area. There is a huge population of minorities here - like they aren't really minorities in this city! Most ped I have spoken to try to downplay the risks as well as the trends in refusing circ. So perhaps this region is higher than national? I believe (if I'm not mistaken) that Boston, for example, has a lower RIC rate than national average??

My OB (who is from India) was visibly relieved (and any display other that total professionalism is very rare for her) when she learned that DS was staying intact. She told me in gentle word that it is completely uneeded, and that she didn't circ her grandson, whom she had recently delivered. I hope she was on the verge of refusing to do the procedure, but I don't think I'll get to know that.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

My boys are 15 and 9.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

Owen will be 5 in June. I've noticed more and more intact boys at the pool (in Arizona). It used to be the 'minorities', but now it's the 'white mainstream-looking Americans' as well.

(BTW i'm from Italy, dh is American, 35 and cut)


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

My boys are 12.5 and 3 years old.

My intact nephews are 9 and 2.5

Sadly, my other nephew is circed, he is 4.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

My ds is 5 1/2


----------



## mamamillet (May 21, 2004)

Ds will be 6 in June.


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

Jacob will be 6 months old on Valentine's Day and is wonderfully whole!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

my son will be 4 in May, but we made the decision to keep our babies intact before our oldest (a girl) was born 5.5 years ago.









I'm honestly not sure what the circ rates are in Michigan, but I bet it's close to 50.50. It's just not an issue that comes up often, so I don't think about it being rare.


----------



## morning glory (Dec 8, 2005)

My boys are 3 1/2 years and 20 months.

I've heard the circ rates in our area are going way down but both my sisters and my sil circ'd their sons (5 boys total







).

Although my sister who lives near Calgary had to drive out to a small town about an hour away because they refused to do it in Calgary. And her Dr. told her he didn't know of anyone who would do it since it was uneccessary...yet they still went ahead with it







:

Casey


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

a 5 year old and a 4 month old


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

My son is 18 months born in california but we live in montana now.

Circ is still high in the richer society in montana while the 'teens/poor areas are less likely to circ .

I only know of two people in town who didn't circ.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

My intact sons are 9, 6 and just about 3 years. I don't think our medical has paid for circs in at least the past 9 years. Not one dr I have come across in the past 10 years has ever suggested that circ was a good idea.

If it matters we are caucasian and lower middle class, but I think bc (maybe all of western canada) has pretty low circ rates


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

23 and 21. We weren't the first pioneers, but we were relatively early non-circers.


----------



## GEMINI69 (Jun 30, 2005)

My Ds is 12 months and his intact Daddy is 51.
We live in mid FL and don't know any other intact boys.

Donnie- Mommy to Michael born 01-20-2005


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

Ari will be three in May. We live in New England, and are white. With the moms I know, intact sons are the majority, but I know that doesn't truly reflect the population, just the moms I hang out with.

I'm Jewish, so in most of the circles I hang around in, Ari is the definite minority!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DS turned 4 last August.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

in response to the ? about ethnicities;
my 5.5 yr old DD is Black American/German American/Mexican American
my 2 yr old DS is Black American/European American/Native American
my 29 yr old DS is European American

All raised by European American parents


----------



## oyemicanto (Feb 11, 2005)

My DS is 2 and Caucasian. We live in Mass., and except in my earthy crunchy circle, he is the only intact boy I know. It is not even questioned. All four of his cousins are circed.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Turning ten is my son this year.

I live is crunchy blue island called Decatur. The intactness rate is much higher here, maybe even halfies. Part of this is that Emory/CDC bring many folks here from other parts of the world to study. Their kids go to my kid's school. Cool , huh?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

My son is about 28 months.

Jen


----------



## colaga (Nov 7, 2003)

3 years, 4 months and
23 months
Neither have ever had any problems, not even slight irritation. All males in our families are intact as well (dh is English, I'm Latvian).


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

5 weeks today!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Both my boys are intact









almost 3 and 1 yrs old









ETA: DH is 25 and intact, my brothers are 24 and 19 and are intact and my dad is 56 and also intact


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

5, and I'm so grateful he is intact!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Three!


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

My son turned four last month.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

My *intact* boys are 5 1/2 yrs and 16 mos







Oh and we are caucasian and live in Massachusetts. They are the only intact boys on *BOTH* sides of the family


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know any circ'ed youngsters except our Jewish friends. And I have a lot of friends with baby boys ( almost all of them in fact---go figure!)
Mine are 6 and 3.








Circumcision is definitely the exception in these parts. It wasn't even brought up once for either of my two hospital births. I get the feeling I would have had to give religious reasons if I did want to circumcise them.


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

2.5 and 5 months. We are in central North Carolina and I know lots of boys that are intact.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I just looked it up, and according to Health Canada, the hospital circ. rate in the province of BC is 6% (1996).


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

26 months.

And from a long line of intact men.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

He just turned 2 on the second








No problems whatsoever either!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey---

I'm WesternMAMomma's proud Irish American intact hubby...and no one was ever gonna carve up my baby boy. Hey...mine seems to work just fine! and in almost 30 years it hasn't fallen off yet!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

10 1/2 months here!









no problems at all. I know of one other baby boy in my town who is intact. All my close friends have baby girls so all the babies I know personally are intact


----------



## curlyaustin (Jan 14, 2006)

21 months old


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

10 months!


----------



## Lizzardbits (Jan 21, 2006)

9 year old intact son, here! and you can bet you bottom dollar that anymore sons will be intact too!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Joshua is 22 months, born 3/29/2004

Yeah!

Jessica


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Going on 14 months!!!


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

My DS is 7 weeks tomorrow







!!

Also, my dad, all four brothers, and all four nephews are intact as well!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Antonin is 17 months--he's getting so big! Little brother or sister will follow in his footsteps
















We're white. Dh is half Polish, half Scots-German. I'm a quarter Italian with some other European tossed in. I grew up in the South, he grew up in the Midwest. We're the non-circ'ing pioneers in our families, though since my grandpa and uncle are immigrants I doubt they are circumcised (unless it was for the army)

~Nay


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

3 months! I have two older girls, if either of them had been boys they wouldn't have been cut either!

Sadly, my brother had his two sons, 8 & 2 cut...only for the reason that they needed to "look like dad" . Irony being....I recently found out from my mother that my father was indeed intact!!!

We broke the cycle of MGM in our family...DH was cut. My father was not, but my brother was.

I have to say that the information on the internet was a BIG help to all of us researching our decision. Of course, I had great midwives and an excellent pediatrician who spoke out against circumcision!

I am in Florida.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My son is 11 and all there.


----------



## utahandy (Nov 18, 2003)

I hsve one 14 year old intact boy. I also have 4 intact girls.


----------



## utahandy (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KindRedSpirit*
Mine is 6.I've seen 2 other intact and one has since had a surgery at 6 or 9 months,leading to (unnessesary)circumcision.(he was retaining water around there or something...)We're in Utah.

I'm from Utah also. I know of quite a few intact boys in my area. But I know Utah has a high circ rate.


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Our son is intact right now in the womb and will remain intact.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
I think this first post is so cool because one thing that keeps me forever curious reading about your lives is the states some of you intactivists with intact males live in and their ages (I check signatures and member info in the "location:" blank). I _sincerely_ don't know why, but it gives me a real sense of satisfaction/happiness knowing for example, there's 10-year-old intact boy born in Buffalo and running around with a foreskin there.










If your example refers to my 10 year old in Buffalo- you can be REALLY glad, cause in a six block radius of my village home, there is also 1 year old Ben, 1 year old Grady, 3 year old Andrew, 5 year old Skyler, 2 year old Aiden, and my 6 year old Joey- ALL INTACT. Those are just the ones I know about- I'm sure there are more. How can the circ rate be 90 percent in Buffalo if I've found this many in such a small area in my little town?


----------



## beanandpumpkin (Jan 2, 2005)

Justin just turned 5.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

There's 13 month old Jett here in Bethlehem, PA!!!

I also know of 9 year old Ray and a little guy who's <1, who are intact. Also, the guy at my local Chinese restaurant is having a boy in a few days who will be intact, if we understood each other correctly.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

my ds is 16 months and no problems.

4 intact nephews range from 5-15. I'm not sure if I know any circed boys here I think there all intact.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

my ds is 2 (or will be in a month).


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoDNJ*
Both my boys are intact









almost 3 and 1 yrs old









ETA: DH is 25 and intact, my brothers are 24 and 19 and are intact and my dad is 56 and also intact









OMG, that totally rox!!!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinijocaro*
If your example refers to my 10 year old in Buffalo- you can be REALLY glad, cause in a six block radius of my village home, there is also 1 year old Ben, 1 year old Grady, 3 year old Andrew, 5 year old Skyler, 2 year old Aiden, and my 6 year old Joey- ALL INTACT. Those are just the ones I know about- I'm sure there are more. How can the circ rate be 90 percent in Buffalo if I've found this many in such a small area in my little town?

Well, I'm grinning ear to ear at all these intact boys in various areas of the country... well, 2 countries (including Canada) and it's further proof there's a scare tactic going on in the U.S. that makes people THINK and SAY the circ rate is much higher than it actually is in some cases (for the extreme other end of the scale that say they live in Such-And-Such a city and they're sons are the only intact males they know).

Honestly, there's time I actually get down (feeling) and wonder if we're making progress strong enough to turn the tides of the ocean and make genital integrity the strong force it deserves to be and have the OTHER side (you know, the circ'd supporters) so THEY'RE the ones losing steam!

Keep fighting the good fight because EVERY voice counts!

P.S. A lot of smart cookies in Buffalo!!!!!!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I have no son yet, but there are at least 5 intact little boys in my church that I know about. They range in age from almost 2 to 9.

Dh is intact and he's 22









love and peace.


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi!

New here, but wanted to chime in!

My perfectly whole ds is 2. We are a white/native american middle class family in rural Eastern Oregon. We're in the minority, but I know probably 10 boys total who are intact.

We are out here!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My eldest is 8 and my youngest is 4.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

DS is 3.5 years, we're in N. CO, and he was the first intact penis I had ever really seen







... not withstanding the odd foreign film!

Both my brothers, all my nephews are circ'ed.









But, a gf's ds is intact, and I suspect her nephews and dh are as well...(her mil was an atypically educated mama 30-odd years ago) but haven't asked. They're here in CO as well. And another gf's (in WA) ds is intact. So ds will at least know a couple of intact buddies... not that it will matter.

















lizzie

PS.. all three families mentioned are caucasian.


----------



## Traci mom23boys (Jan 4, 2006)

All 3 are intact, ages 15.9, 13, and 10.5. After my husband saw the circ video my midwife was showing at our homebirth classes, I didn't have beg or plead again. Pictures really are worth 1000 words.

Blessings,
Traci


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

My intact DS is 3 1/2...my brother is also intact and he is going to be 40 this year (my mom had an Italian OB who told her circumcision would ruin my brother's sex life so she didn't have it done







)

My nephew is also intact and he is 19 (his dad had to be circ'ed -- or was told he had to-- at age 19 and said it was the most painful thing he had ever endured and there was NO WAY he would have that done to a newborn!)

Steph


----------



## cuqui (Apr 14, 2004)

My son is 4.5 months old, CT. My DH is 45, intact, born in Ireland, he has never had any incidence, infections, rashes, pain, yada yada. My brothers 47 and 43 both intact bron in PR. All me nephews are intact, ranging from 28 to 1 yr old born in PR, NY, VA, & Ireland.

I know of many intact boys amongst my dd's friends, they come over to our pool in the summer and run around naked







.

When my sister (in NYC) was born in 1970, my mom signed a consent to have her circ'd had she been a boy. They told her it had to be done







.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

We have 3,5 years old boy/girl twins - both intact.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

My son is 7 almost 8 and intact. It seemed from his daycare days that about 75% of boys his age were not circumcized. Yay!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I should answer my own question!

My boys are 8 and 5. I don't live in the US, though, so it's normal to be intact where we live.


----------



## CRosewhisper (Aug 26, 2004)

My son is 2. His father has a European (Polish/English) background and I have a Mexican background. We live in northern Indiana.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

"I think our family is like a jigsaw puzzle. All the pieces are kinda the same, but we're all different too - and we fit together to make something really nice." - 8 year old DS.
That's a really neat quote, Caloli


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

My twin boys are 11 years old.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
That's a really neat quote, Caloli

Thanks! He's a really great kid. Sometimes he seems wise beyond his years. Other times he's a typical 8 year old


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

4 month old twin boys!









--Amanda


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

My intact son is 18 days old! =D


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

Our son is 10 months and is 3rd generation whole bodied male! (US, way upstate, NY)


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

My son is 16 months and i also have an intact 2 1/2 yo nephew. My other 3 nephews are circed







But, intactness is the norm in my social circle, i can think of 4 boys that are intact. Which is a pretty big deal in Kansas!


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

My boys are 11 years old and 16 months old. Both are intact in sunny South Dakota.


----------



## Mountain Chick (Sep 8, 2004)

My son is intact and 12 years old, in sunny Southern California.


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

My DS is nearly 3 mo and is intact! (It took some convincing with DH- had to fight the "look like Dad" arguement.

I have also talked reason into two of my pg friends. A actually just had her some 2 weeks ago, and B does not know what she is having yet, but if it is a boy they are keeping all of him! I am excited to have like-minded friends to raise our DC together.

Our Dr. said that about 99% of boys are circ'd in central VA.














I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caloli*
So I know I don't really understand a lot of the issues that US parents face when it comes to pressure to circumcise.

My dh (27 and intact) doesn't understand it either. He was really nonplussed when I told him that it's even an issue for some people.
My son is 3 mos and intact. I have 3 nephews who are also intact. We live in PA.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

My two sons, 25 and nearly 21 are both intact.

J.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

My son is 5, his dad was cut, as was his father and brothers but on my side there hasn't been a single cut penis as far back as anyone knows about.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

My boys are 6 and 4. Plus my dh who is about to turn 27... my 19 yo bro... my 55 yo dad... a couple of guys I dated in hs, who would be 29ish now...

The only circ'd male I've seen was a teeny baby getting his diaper changed at a mom's group in my home









(Though I don't mean to imply that I've seen the evidence with ALL of the circ'd males mentioned above)


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

My Marcos is 14 months. I know of several other intact babies his age, though they mostly live down in Decatur, like philomom said.







I'm in northwest metro Atlanta. Marcos' dad is from Puerto Rico. I was hoping he would be intact, since Hispanic circ numbers are usually lower, but no such luck. Mainland USishness is pervasive in Puerto Rico.


----------



## newbad (Jun 16, 2005)

My ds1 will be 5 in April, and my ds2 will be 1 in a few weeks, both intact. I know lots of little boys in this area who are intact... and unfortunately lots who are not. It could be close to reaching 50% here.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005*
9 months.







We live in Middle Tn and I do not know of any other intact boys or babies in my area.







but like a pp said "change has to start somewhere"

Hi, Tish....I'm in middle TN and I have an intact (2 yr old) DS.







Of his three male cousins (9, 3, 1 yrs) in South Africa, all are intact.

At DD's preschool, I've changed a few diapers or assisted with potty time and have only seen one other intact boy out of at least a dozen that I've attended. He, however, is from a very AP family....so the non-circ'ing fits in his case.

I still get sadly surprised when I see a young boy who is circumsized.


----------



## D'smomma (Oct 31, 2005)

I have two intact ds's one is 14 y/o and one is 9 months old. Dh is intact as is one of his brothers and his father who's 83 y/o. None have ever had a problem being intact. Oh and Dh's sister's boys are both intact ages 17 and 19 years. We live in the south east in an area where very few seem to be intact.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minky*
Our son is intact right now in the womb and will remain intact.









LOL


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Adding that I my brother-in-law's fianceé's little brother (whew!) is intact. He's in high school.

Both my midwives (they have 11 kids between them) are against circumcision with intact sons.

The Polish and the Colombian immigrants I know both have one intact son each. I guess that isn't too surprising since they both come from intact cultures.









I wish I knew more! It's still not very common in this part of Illinois. I hate hearing about how common it is in Virginia.







: I'll have to spread the word some when we go down in May.

~Nay


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suprgrl*
Our Dr. said that about 99% of boys are circ'd in central VA.














I have my work cut out for me!

Not to argue, but I seriously doubt that. I know of areas all around Virginia that have rates far below that and Virginia is not a third world country plopped down in America. I suspect the doctor was doing a subtle selling job on you.

I would have thought my area would be a fairly high rate area but this past weekend, I worked a kids fair and was most pleasantly surprised. It quickly became evident that most of the attendees would not/did not circumcise.

99% is an extreme number and I doubt that rate is true anywhere in the country. A study done in Iowa back in the 1980's which was and still is an area with a high circ rate only showed a circumcision rate of 82%. A statement that the rate is 99% anywhere in America these days is suspect and anyone who hears such an extreme statement needs to analyze why such an extreme statement is being made. It is almost impossible that it's true.

Now, 40 years ago, it was certainly true in some areas where doctors circumcised every male baby without asking the parents. A 1973 lawsuit brought that to an end when a doctor circumcised a Jewish baby without consent and that caused a problem with his Bris.

Frank


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

A 1973 lawsuit brought that to an end when a doctor circumcised a Jewish baby without consent and that caused a problem with his Bris.

Frank[/QUOTE]

It's interesting to me that the home birth movement in the U.S. really got going in the early 70s. Maybe a lot of the impetus to stay out of the hosp was to protect the boys from being cut. Of course the conditions for mothers--routine episiotomies, routine separation for 24 hrs from the baby, bright lights, enemas, IV's, forced starvation, etc were probably enough. We owe a lot to those early "hippies" who walked away from the cultural agreement of hospital birth.
Baybee


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Four weeks yesterday.


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

My almost 2 yo son is intact. I also have a 23 year old brother who is intact.
My dh, dad, fil, bil, and all my male cousins and dh's male cousins are all circed. My son and brother are both Caucasian. My brother is 5th generation 100% German. My son is half German and half a mixture of European ancestry.

We live in Southern California and most of the boys I've seen are intact. I tend to hang out with crunchier moms in general so I'm sure the intact rate is higher among that group of parents. One family my kids play with a lot have 2 intact boys- ages 1 and 5. That family is Hispanic. The area we live in is at least 50% Chinese so I'd guess the circ rate for our area is probably 10-20%. All the Chinese boys whose status I know are intact.


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

My DS is 16.5 months.


----------



## donnar (May 10, 2004)

Our intact son is 2, and his baby brother on the way will be just the same! Daddy is circ'ed, but we just didn't feel this was a good reason to do the same thing to him (don't quite get the logic that many people seem to use here, but oh well!).


----------



## Paper-Bag-Princess (Aug 26, 2005)

Sam will be 8 months old on Wednesday!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

5 and 3, neither retractable.


----------



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

My son is 4 months. Actually - he is the first real live intact male I have seen. My friends thought it was funny that I had never seen an intact one so they bought me a magazine called "uncut". It was an education for me of course. I hope it is the norm from now on in our family.


----------



## nikisager (Oct 25, 2005)

My boys are all intact and are 12, 5, and 4. Have never had any probs. My dad who is intact is the one who tlaked me into not getting my oldest boy done, i was 17 and thought it was just something you were supposeed to do at the time, thank goodness for my daddy!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

My intact son will be 3 in April, his brother will also be intact come June 2006!

I also have 2 intact nephews--2 and 4 and brother 24.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

My intact son will be 4 in July.
Any boys I have in the future will, of course, also be intact.


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

My DS is 6months and intact so will all future babies. My parents and il 's would have shot me if we had even thought about (my dad is 51 and intact and so is Fil at 56)


----------



## aislin_raina (Feb 23, 2006)

Owen is almost three~4/29/03
Gavin 6 months~8/29/05
and an intact nephew as well! Xander~10/02/04


----------



## geekmediainc (Sep 26, 2005)

4 wonderful months.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

My intact son will be 6yrs in April.









I'm so thankful we had girls first, back when we were young and dumb and didn't question anything but instead followed the trends/doctor blindly. I'm so thankful that by the time our son was born that we had wised up!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

My intact son is almost 16 months!
His intact dad is 26! His intact uncle is 24!
His intact grandpa is 54! His intact great uncle is 50! His other intact great uncle is around 50 also!

This is a family ritual of not hurting our little boys! I didn't really understand but I am so glad my hubby knows best!


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

12 going on 13... But unfortunatly he has been harassing his father to let him be circumcised. Thankfully i completely agree with his father that until he's 18.. he's intact!


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

And.. my best friend's/next door neighbors son, who is my son's best friend, is also intact after we convinced her not to have him circumcised when he was born.

He is 11.


----------



## MilkOnDemand (Jan 7, 2005)

8 months old


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
12 going on 13... But unfortunatly he has been harassing his father to let him be circumcised. Thankfully i completely agree with his father that until he's 18.. he's intact!

I think it should be at least 30! Not until he's experienced a bit of sexuality!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
12 going on 13... But unfortunatly he has been harassing his father to let him be circumcised. Thankfully i completely agree with his father that until he's 18.. he's intact!

definitely start him on some literature explaining the purpose of the foreskin and things like that. maybe that will get him to change his mind that he doesn't have to "look" like all the boys in the locker room....


----------



## Quisalas (Feb 24, 2006)

My Ds's are 5.5 and 2.5 years old. My 2st we left intact because his father was intact. The second we left intact because we didn't have any reason to circ. The second's father is circ'd, but he was perfectly okay with not circumcising, and said that it was kind of creepy (for him) to care about your penises matching. None of the other boys in the close family are intact, but I never got any fuss from them other than the initial "Oh! He's not circumsized, doesn't that look funny." which I never responded to. We're in Florida, which has such a mix of populations and cultures that I don't think anything is considered weird here anymore.


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

My little Q is 4.


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington*
definitely start him on some literature explaining the purpose of the foreskin and things like that. maybe that will get him to change his mind that he doesn't have to "look" like all the boys in the locker room....


He knows all about it, probably more than I do. His main issue is that his foreskin was still very tight up until last summer when his doctor instructed him on how to work on streching it to make it retract comfortably.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
He knows all about it, probably more than I do. His main issue is that his foreskin was still very tight up until last summer when his doctor instructed him on how to work on streching it to make it retract comfortably.

then we are following nathan1097's advice and waiting until he has sex!







i know, don't think about it... i'm hoping my boy waits until he is 30! i can dream......


----------



## SJane01 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington*
then we are following nathan1097's advice and waiting until he has sex!







i know, don't think about it... i'm hoping my boy waits until he is 30! i can dream......


Well the problem is a bit more deep than that, he doesn't really care about sex. He's told us that he wants circumcised because 'it would be easier to keep clean and it wouldn't be annoying'. He has not yet hit puberty, and his extra foreskin is almost as long as his penis when he is flaccid, and he claims it makes urination more difficult and it makes cleaning it more difficult.

I am kept out of the loop.. (see my thread that where i asked for help in the health forum) So, I know little more than what i am told and have gotten to see for myself. it does worry me however.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SJane01*
Well the problem is a bit more deep than that, he doesn't really care about sex. He's told us that he wants circumcised because 'it would be easier to keep clean and it wouldn't be annoying'. He has not yet hit puberty, and his extra foreskin is almost as long as his penis when he is flaccid, and he claims it makes urination more difficult and it makes cleaning it more difficult.

I am kept out of the loop.. (see my thread that where i asked for help in the health forum) So, I know little more than what i am told and have gotten to see for myself. it does worry me however.

i'll pm you.


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

My intact son is 1 year old. My first son, sadly, was circumcised (before we knew the truth). My husband and brother are both cut, so I thought it was necessary. All of our future sons will be left intact of course. In florida, we just managed to get medicaid to stop paying for the circumcisions, so more than 64% of the babies are leaving the hospital intact!! Yippee!!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

DS is 7 years old. DH was circumcised and we're so happy to have broken the cycle.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington*
then we are following nathan1097's advice and waiting until he has sex!







i know, don't think about it... i'm hoping my boy waits until he is 30! i can dream......

I meant that by 30, he aught to have a good idea of the value of a complete penis, having had plenty of sexual experience to reflect on.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
I meant that by 30, he aught to have a good idea of the value of a complete penis, having had plenty of sexual experience to reflect on.
















actually i know what you meant, i just don't want my little boy to ever grow up....


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Both my sons are intact. They are ages 7.5 years and 8 months


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

My boys are 7.5 & 3 months old.


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

4 months. Dh is cut, but didn't see any need to do something painful to ds. I don't know of any other intact children tho


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

My son is 3.


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

approaching 5


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My son is almost 17 months and is definately uncut!!!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof1 (Mar 15, 2004)

My intact boy is turning 12 Years old today...sniff- he is growing up.
He was born on Oahu and I really got a bunch of BS from the nurses there for not "snipping" him.
DH was born in Louisiana in 1970 and is (just like his 3 brothers ) uncircumcised.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

3.5 years old


----------



## Terpatude (Nov 19, 2004)

13.5 YEARS old!!


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

My little intact man is 10 months


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homeschoolmommyof1*
My intact boy is turning 12 Years old today...sniff- he is growing up.
He was born on Oahu and I really got a bunch of BS from the nurses there for not "snipping" him.
DH was born in Louisiana in 1970 and is (just like his 3 brothers ) uncircumcised.


Wow, that's awesome!









Let you tell me about my Louisiana man...

He's 7 of 9 kids. Their dad is an intact man. There's 5 boys and 4 girls. The first 2 boys were left intact (his older brothers). Then, they circumcised the next boy (older brother)... and unfortunately him and the last boy (youngest brother).

He and I have issues about circumcision and has been about the ONLY battle in our almost 6 year relationship, but even HE has wondered why some were circumcised and some were left intact.

The oldest would have born in Louisiana in the early-'70s. He was born in 1983 and the youngest was born in 1988.

An interesting story indeed, but I think it's WAY COOL that your husband and his brothers were left intact!


----------



## homeschoolmommyof1 (Mar 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
Wow, that's awesome!









Let you tell me about my Louisiana man...

He's 7 of 9 kids. Their dad is an intact man. There's 5 boys and 4 girls. The first 2 boys were left intact (his older brothers). Then, they circumcised the next boy (older brother)... and unfortunately him and the last boy (youngest brother).

He and I have issues about circumcision and has been about the ONLY battle in our almost 6 year relationship, but even HE has wondered why some were circumcised and some were left intact.

The oldest would have born in Louisiana in the early-'70s. He was born in 1983 and the youngest was born in 1988.

An interesting story indeed, but I think it's WAY COOL that your husband and his brothers were left intact!


Too cool !!!! Must be a Louisiana thing








I asked my MIL once why she did not have her boys circumcised and she simply answered me " I simply did not see any reason to have them cut-what for?" I thought that that is to neat !!!!
His oldest brother was born in '65 and the youngest in '79 and she stuck by her guns all these yrs.
Now the interesting thing to me is...the boys did not have their sons cut but his two sisters had their boys cut....I wished that I could explain this







:


----------

